# CABLO



## potter (Oct 30, 2007)

i read here first time about the CA Finish. In Germany we use Sanding Sealer and then Friction Polish, or Sanding Sealer and Danish Oil. My question is, may i use at the CA-BLO Finish instead of BLO, Danish Oil?
greetings Harry


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 30, 2007)

I believe that you can replace blo with danish oil, although I do not use any oil with a ca finish.


----------



## gketell (Oct 30, 2007)

I started with the CA/Blo and moved to CA-only.  Just seems easier to me.  

I do still us BLO if/when I get little pits with sanding dust that won't come out.  The BLO just blends the dust back to wood-color and it "vanishes".

GK


----------



## barrels (Oct 30, 2007)

I use danish with my CA finish no difference than BLO......I use danish because I get a little better look on the wood


Eric


----------



## DKF (Nov 1, 2007)

I started using the CA/BLO, but after using the straight CA, it ends up being much better for me....once you "get" the CA finish alone, you will really like it.  Try it....


----------



## Ligget (Nov 1, 2007)

I now use straight CA too![8D]


----------



## rherrell (Nov 1, 2007)

Me three!


----------



## richstick1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm a noob, never tried CA/BLO - But I use a straight CA and it works great!


----------



## waterboy (Nov 2, 2007)

For those using straight CA, which do you use: thin, medium or thick?

Ed
Portland, OR


----------



## rherrell (Nov 2, 2007)

Medium


----------



## richstick1 (Nov 2, 2007)

I use 1-2 coats of thin as a sealer, then medium.  When I run out of medium, I'll try thick!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 2, 2007)

I only use the thin.. I've tried med and thick but can get the coverage just right.. usually wind up with ridges and gunk... biggest problem with the thin is I wind up with it all over my hands... even with gloves.


----------

